# Need Datsun 320 (truck) brake parts



## Tracer (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello,
I am looking for a brake adjuster for my left front drum brake set up on my 1965 Datsun L320 truck.Been looking for months.Does anyone have a contact? Do you know what other Datsuns used the same 320 wheel drum set ?
Thanks,Tracer


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Tracer said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for a brake adjuster for my left front drum brake set up on my 1965 Datsun L320 truck.Been looking for months.Does anyone have a contact? Do you know what other Datsuns used the same 320 wheel drum set ?
> Thanks,Tracer


I have a 320 also. If I'm not mistaken all Datsun used the same drums from 63 to the late seventies when they went to front wheel discs. The difference is that the 320 and I think also the 520 used standard lugs, lines ,bolts, etc. instead of metric. Maybe you can use these part numbers:

41147-32200 (adjuster screw LH)
41208-32200 (adjuster wheel LH)
41203-32200 (adjuster housing)
41213-04100 (adjuster retaining spring)
41214-04100 (lock plate)
41209-32200 (dont know what it's called but it goes on the other side of the adjuster and rides against the shoe)
41153-04100 (adjuster boot)

I couldn't find a part number for the whole adjuster assembly.


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

The 521 is SAE as well. They didn't go to metric until the 620's come out.

You guys probably already know these other sites, but you can check these for info too. 

yahoo groups:
ClassicDatsunPickups (look for Tana, she seems to have a ton of parts)
521pickups

Also: www.nwde.org (NW Datsun Enthusiasts) This is a really active datsun truck forum, but since 320's are quite rare, they're sparce on there as well.

Do a search on the yahoo groups for Datsuns....there's several others out there, but they're not quite as active.

Mike


----------



## Tracer (Aug 24, 2005)

*Thanks...Appreciate the help,Tracer*

Thanks,
I will chase that info....



Mig2 said:


> I have a 320 also. If I'm not mistaken all Datsun used the same drums from 63 to the late seventies when they went to front wheel discs. The difference is that the 320 and I think also the 520 used standard lugs, lines ,bolts, etc. instead of metric. Maybe you can use these part numbers:
> 
> 41147-32200 (adjuster screw LH)
> 41208-32200 (adjuster wheel LH)
> ...


----------

